#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Kindergarten resources

## melvbot

I never thought Id find myself posting in the teecher bit but here goes.

 A friend has started a teaching job and needs some stuff to make it look like hes actually teaching 2-4 year olds English. He's asked me to burn him some CD's of nursery rhymes and stuff so being the good mate I am I told him I'll get him a few CD's together to help him in his plight.

Are there any torrent sites dedicated to teeching or does anyone know of a good kindergarten resource?

Fanks

----------


## kingwilly

> Are there any torrent sites dedicated to teeching


not sure there are.

but plenty of torrent stuff out there, google audio books, nursery rhymes, children's songs  etc.

----------


## BugginOut

Search the Pirate Bay, mininova, or isohunt.

----------


## melvbot

Already done a few searches but havent really turned up much.

Are there any particular brands/series of stuff for teaching nippers?

----------


## kingwilly

> Are there any particular brands/series of stuff for teaching nippers?



dunno, 

try names like Roal dahl, enid blighton (spelling) Aesops fables etc.

----------


## melvbot

The kids ages are sort of 2-4 so Im looking more for stuff like shapes, colours, abc I'd guess.

----------


## Panda

YouTube has heaps of that kind of stuff.
YouTube - nursery rhymes songs




Just install Real Player and you can download all the YouTube vids and burn them to disc.

----------


## gusG

I don't know if any of these are any use to you, I have just had them bookmarked in case they were any good for my Mrs' kids.

A to Z Teacher Stuff For Teachers FREE online lesson plans, lesson plan ideas and activities, thematic units, printables, themes, teaching tips, articles, and educational resources

Learning English - Home

http://book-bot.com/bookbot/public/reader

Free Worksheets and Awards

Free printable preschool worksheets to help prepare your child for school. Preschool worksheets are great for busy teachers, parents, and homeschoolers

----------


## gusG

Forgot this one, maths helps with English,doesn't it?

Math Grade One Worksheets! First Grade Worksheets! 1st Grade!

----------


## pompeybloke

have lots of dvd's early learning stuff, shapes, colours, numbers, ABC, body vocab, opposites, animals etc. BBC award winners most of them. 
'Edutainment' is the buzz word I've heard.
If you want, I'll burn and post when I get back to Thailand in a few days. PM me an address if you wish, cheers.

----------


## beenaroundawhile01

I use this website with my daughter who is in that age bracket try Learn to Read at Starfall - teaching comprehension and phonics it has some great stuff on there

----------


## melvbot

> . BBC award winners most of them. 
> 'Edutainment' is the buzz word I've heard.


I'll search torrents for BBC kids stuff, that should do the trick. Thanks all

----------


## phuketbound

^^Starfall is a good one. 


Kindersite Project : Educationalists recommend the free Kindersite to introduce Young children to computers in safety, Research in to technology and children

Kindergarten Songs | Genki English

This site has everything, and many downloadables, and print out activities
ENCHANTED LEARNING HOME PAGE

----------

